# Voi: vosotros o ustedes?



## Martella86

Ciao a tutti!! Sto traducendo un fumetto in cui una voce narrante si rivolge direttamente ai lettori dando del _voi_. Il tono è informale e sono presenti anche espressioni colloquiali. In spagnolo è più corretto mettere il _vosotros _o l' _ustedes_?
Ecco alcuni esempi:
SÌ, SONO UN INVESTIGATORE PRIVATO. *CHIAMATEMI *CHANNING, MI CHIAMANO TUTTI COSÌ. 
*RICORDATE *QUANDO ARLENE MI HA ABBRACCIATO? 

Grazie mille


----------



## chlapec

In questo caso, in *Spagna* almeno, si darebbe del *voi*.


----------



## Larroja

Ciao Martella86, 

non è una questione di correttezza, ma di uso: in linea generale, per il nostro voi, seconda personale plurale, lo spagnolo peninsulare usa "vosotros", quello d'America "ustedes". Non sono uno più giusto dell'altro, ma solo due modi diversi di esprimere correttamente la stessa cosa.



chlapec said:


> In questo caso, in *Spagna* almeno, si darebbe del *voi*.



Scusami Chlapec, ma "dare del voi" equivale, per noi italiani, a una forma vetusta che anche i miei nonni hanno smesso di usare. Immagino intendessi dire che in Spagna si usa il "vosotros", che vuol dire ben altra cosa... 

EDIT: mi sono accorta che è stata Martella86 stessa a generare l'equivoco... Sorry Chaplec, spero di essermi spiegata...


----------



## gatogab

Martella86 said:


> Ciao a tutti!! Sto traducendo un fumetto in cui una voce narrante si rivolge direttamente ai lettori dando del _voi_. Il tono è informale e sono presenti anche espressioni colloquiali. In spagnolo è più corretto mettere il _vosotros _o l' _ustedes_?
> Ecco alcuni esempi:
> SÌ, SONO UN INVESTIGATORE PRIVATO. *CHIAMATEMI *CHANNING, MI CHIAMANO TUTTI COSÌ.
> *RICORDATE *QUANDO ARLENE MI HA ABBRACCIATO?
> 
> Grazie mille


Si, soy un detective privado. Llaménme Channing, todos me llaman así.
¿Recuerdan cuando Arlene me abrazó?


----------



## chlapec

Larroja said:


> Scusami Chlapec, ma "dare del voi" equivale, per noi italiani, a una forma vetusta che anche i miei nonni hanno smesso di usare. Immagino intendessi dire che in Spagna si usa il "vosotros", che vuol dire ben altra cosa...
> 
> EDIT: mi sono accorta che è stata Martella86 stessa a generare l'equivoco... Sorry Chaplec, spero di essermi spiegata...


 
Certo intendevo dire quello che hai spiegato. Non hai bisogno di scusarti.


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Ciao Martella86,
> 
> non è una questione di correttezza, ma di uso: in linea generale, per il nostro voi, seconda personale plurale, lo spagnolo peninsulare usa "vosotros", quello *dell'Americhe* "ustedes". Non sono uno più giusto dell'altro, ma solo due modi diversi di esprimere correttamente la stessa cosa.


----------



## Martella86

Scusa gatogab ma non ho capito la tua proposta. Il mio lettore target è spagnolo di Spagna, quindi secondo la tua prima risposta dovrei usare il _vosotros_, però nella proposta di traduzione che hai dato hai usato l'_ustedes_.


----------



## gatogab

Martella86 said:


> Scusa gatogab ma non ho capito la tua proposta. Il mio lettore target è spagnolo di Spagna, quindi secondo la tua prima risposta dovrei usare il _vosotros_, però nella proposta di traduzione che hai dato hai usato l'_ustedes_.


Si.


----------



## Neuromante

Traduci per la America o per la Spagna peninsolare?


Se è per la America, o le Canarie, usa il "ustedes" se è per la Spagna peninsolare usa il "voi"


E non mi hai detto ancora quale fumeto stai traducendo, la colanna si capisce, ma mi manca il numero.


----------



## antonioLR

gatogab said:


> Si, soy un detective privado. Llaménme Channing, todos me llaman así.
> ¿Recuerdan cuando Arlene me abrazó?


 
En la mayor parte de España, en ese contexto, se usaría "vosotros". 

Sí, soy detective privado. Llamadme Channing, todos me llaman así. 
¿Recordáis cuando Arlene me abrazó?


Saludos desde Almería


----------



## gatogab

> En la mayor parte de España, en ese contexto, se usaría "vosotros".


En el resto del mundo hispanohablante, se usa ustedes.



> *Martella 86 dice:*
> Scusa gatogab ma non ho capito la tua proposta. Il mio lettore target è spagnolo di Spagna


Entonces te conviene usar la opción del post #10


----------



## lautaro

Sólo para señalar que muchos latinoaméricanos, muchos andaluces y españoles insulares viven en España y muchos españoles peninsulares viven en América Latina. El cómic lo podría comprar cualquiera, hasta en el aeropuerto...¿es muy selectivo? 

LAU


----------



## Martella86

Se trata de Dylan Dog. Creo que se dirige a un público peninsular; por lo menos la editorial que lo publica es española.
Por eso creo que la opción mejor es la que utiliza el "vosotros".


----------



## lautaro

Martella86 said:


> Se trata de Dylan Dog. Creo que se dirige a un público peninsular; por lo menos la editorial que lo publica es española.
> Por eso creo que la opción mejor es la que utiliza el "vosotros".



Si se edita en España entonces utiliza la forma con vosotros. Recuerda que esa forma no pone en apuro a los latinoamericanos.


----------



## Martella86

Muchas gracias lautaro.


----------

